
Segways banned in UK - binarymax
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/transport/8267312/Segways-banned-from-pavements-and-roads-as-rider-fined-75.html
======
timthorn
Segways haven't been banned in the UK - just from the public highway.

~~~
byoung2
Maybe the title should be "Segway Use Now Regulated in UK"

